# Chicken chat thread



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

This is a thread where you can talk about your chickens, post pictures or ask chicken questions on breeds or something simular to that. 
Let's start...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

How many chickens do you have?
I have 35.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I have no idea. If I never count, I can never have too many!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> I have no idea. If I never count, I can never have too many!


I was wondering how you were going to get around that. Pretty clever response.

I'm down now to about ten birds, all over five years old. When I was still in the breeding business I could have almost 200 or as few as 50 at any given time.

I sold out four years ago, kept my old non producing birds and the odd balls. Even then the oddballs were five years old. I didn't expect to be wondering if my oldest was actually going to live to be ten in August. If things keep going the way they are, I could still have birds five years from now without having added any to the existing flock.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If my lack of math is correct, I guesstimate 120ish at the moment. I really, really need to thin the flock. I have a few not laying and with so many to replace them I simply can't afford to feed them for nothing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even with the free ranging, you've got yourself a full time job just taking care of the animals and birds.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

16 weeks old ISA Brown hybrids.They are going for it.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> How many chickens do you have?
> I have 35.


I have 17 hens.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> 16 weeks old ISA Brown hybrids.They are going for it.


Cute! I like the picture of your hen!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Even with the free ranging, you've got yourself a full time job just taking care of the animals and birds.


Not much free ranges here now. Had a few expensive birds taken that I can't replace (even though they, too, were locked up - but I know what predators are around) and its once bitten twice shy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang it. You need some ferocious LG dogs. Or at least something that sounds the alarm.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I have 8 hens and one RIR roo.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

zamora said:


> I have 8 hens and one RIR roo.


That's a manageable number. If I wasn't in to breeding show quality I might not have gotten totally out. The work load just became too much.

The problem is keeping to that number. I can't tell you how many times I had to walk away from the computer when I spotted a particularly appealing breed. Shows were the worst. Seeing in real life is an even harder fight. That's how I got in to Dutch for a couple of years.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

robin416 said:


> The work load just became too much.


I totally understand that, I raised and trained horses my entire life up until 2 years ago. I have no idea how I made the time now. Going to poultry shows and such is not a problem for me, if there are any around here I don't know about them.

Seeing breeds I want to add to the flock should not be a problem for me...my husband is another matter entirely. LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

zamora said:


> Seeing breeds I want to add to the flock should not be a problem for me...my husband is another matter entirely. LOL


LOL indeed, that's how I got snookered in to the Dutch. The hubs loved the looks of the males.


----------

